# Fuente para amplificador



## Davocana (Ago 4, 2008)

Saludos a todos, tengo unas preguntas y apreciaria mucho que alguien me la respondiera de una forma clara y sencilla (ya que no entiendo mucho de electronica), tengo un amplificador monoaural que funciona perfectamente pero quiero tener un amplificador estereo, asi es que quiero aprovechar la fuente mis reguntas son ¿el transformador lo puedo utilizar para obtener la misma potencia por canal de la que tenia el monoaural? ¿que otros componentes puedo aprovechar (no tel amplificador ya que n es muy bueno) si no de los controles y eso? 
muchas gracias por su respuesta


----------



## santiago (Ago 4, 2008)

si queres usar el mismo transformador tenes que ver que se banque a los dos amplificador

saludos

pd no saves de cuantos watts es tu amplificador?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola.
1) Con un amplificador monoaural no podrás hacerte uno stereo. si a la inversa.
2) Dependerá del amperaje del transformador el hecho de tolerar o no mas de 1 amplificador.
3) Si el amplificador no es bueno, y tienes ganas de hacerte uno stereo, te propongo algo simple y muy barato, de buena potencia y alta calidad:
Un par de TDA2050 alimentados con un transformador de 15+15 2 amperes t anda barbaro, al rectificar obtenes 20v+20v y cada canal consume 1A, lo cual t va a servir barbaro, con una potencia de salida de 25 watts reales continuos.

si necesitas información, datasheets, pcb¡s etc pedilo no más.

saluditos.


----------



## Davocana (Ago 4, 2008)

El amplificador monoaural es de 250 a 300 watts (alguien me dijo 400, no se) y es que no se exactamente de cuanto es y me gustaria averiguarlo ¿es opsible?. muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

Y si tuvieses posibilidad de enviarnos unas fotitos, podriamos verlo y si puedes enviar información sobre los transistores de salida tambien podriamos ayudarte.

la cosa es que para esa potencia de amplificador lo más comun es que el transformador este medio acotado, significa que no creo q te sirva para alimentar 2 canales.

deberias postear más información sobre el transformador y sobre el equipo y asi podriamos resolver el problemin.

saludos.


----------



## Davocana (Ago 4, 2008)

La foto que tengo es la siguiente, en cuanto a los transistores si esta difícil por que no tengo forma de verlos bien, y una aclaración este es un amplificador  comprado de fabrica no es uno que haya armado. Uno de ellos es transformador y el otro que es (la caja negra que esta al costado del transformador) ahora en ese amplificador (o cualquier otro monoaural) la entrada también tiene que ser monoaural?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno bueno bueno, por lo que se ve es un amplificador muy sensillo, tiene 2 transformadores grandecitos, pero de no muy alta corriente por ende debe ser un mosfet.
por lo q se ve la fuente esta rectificada y filtrada por 1 solo capacitor, por ende es de tension sintetica.
lo que se puede hacer es lo siguiente. si queres usar los transformadores t pueden servir para hacerte una etapa stereo, pero la tendrias q hacer desde cero, para q t suene igual y las conozcas bien.

y lo de la señal de entrada no es necesariamente asi. en la entrada mono, podes colocar una señal mono, o podes mezclar una stereo para q t quede mono y no pierdas ningun sonido.

lo mas facil y barato es colocar unas resistencias de 22k en serie con el audio proveniente de donde sea y unir la salida de las mismas y eso hacia la entrada positiva de audio del equipo.

y bueh, masa o comun o tierra a tierra.


----------



## Davocana (Ago 4, 2008)

disculpen la ignorancia pero podrias explicarme mejor lo de tension sintetica? algo mas que puede servir de información, los utilicé con dos cajas peavey sp2g y a media caña los hacia volar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2008)

Ese amplificador posee marca, modelo, fotos del frente, fotos de la parte posterior, ALGO !


----------



## ricardodeni (Ago 5, 2008)

bueno por lo que se ve en la foto parece ser un amplificador push-pull que se alimenta con una fuente simple y no partida simetrica ( transformador negro ), en el medio de la placa a la derecha se ve un trafito que podria ser el driver de los transistores de salida y el transformador que esta al lado del negro ,segun lo que veo, el primario se conecta a los tr de salida y el secundario al parlante,pone una foto de la parte de atras, puede ser que tenga salida para 4 - 8 - 16 ohms?
trata de medir la tension de fuente para ver que par de amplificadores se le puede poner.

si la fuente tiene entre 50 y 60 V creo que dos placa texas de 70 W podrian andar bien.

por favor que alguien me diga si esto que puse esta bien o si me mande una burrada ya que no estoy seguro.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2008)

Sintético: transformador que provee una salida positiva y cero volts.
Simétrico: Provee 2 salidas del mismo voltaje y un punto medio el cual al ser rectificado se convierte en el cero o masa.
y hay otros transformadores, autotransformadores, etc, los cuales pueden proveer varias salidas de diferentes voltajes.

tal parece tu equipo se alimenta con fuente simple o sintetica y bueh, si tuvieses un esquema del equip,o, podrias diseñarte un pre stereo integrado de buena ganancia y calidad y hacerte 2 etapitas de salida como la que tienes y listo.


----------

